# $29 CHEAP DEDICATED SERVERS ★ QUAD CORE XEON ★ FREE IPMI ★ UNMETERED BANDWIDTH ★ Low Ping to Asia an



## BrianHarrison (Jun 11, 2014)

Reprise Hosting (AS62838) is a provider of best value hosting services. We specialize in economical solutions for real-world hosting needs. We are pleased to offer a new round of cheap dedicated server specials.

 

These servers will be hosted at our Seattle, WA PoP in the Westin Building Exchange. 

 

Our BGP mix of NTT, Abovenet and excellent peering over the Seattle Internet Exchange enables us to offer dedicated servers with *low ping times worldwide:*

 

- *145ms to Hong Kong* (http://pbrd.co/1kyXTOK)

- *117ms to Tokyo* (http://pbrd.co/1kyXYSD)

- *130ms to London* (http://pbrd.co/1kyY1xW)

- *28ms to Los Angeles* (http://pbrd.co/1kyYbFz)

- *69ms to New York* (http://pbrd.co/1kyYgca)

 

Global ping results provided via Cloud Monitor.

 

*WHT Customer Review*

 

*Use the promo code IWANTUNMETERED to receive the 50mbps unmetered bandwidth add-on for free.*

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*RepriseLDED Special*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *Intel Xeon L5520 Quad Core CPU with hyperthreading (8 threads).*

» 2GB DDR3 server-grade registered memory.

» 500GB SATA hard drive.

» *10TB premium multi-homed bandwidth on a 100mbit port.*

» *IPMI included free of charge (remote reboot, console, OS reloads, etc)!*

» 2 usable IPs (additional IPs available).

 

*Only $29.95 per month with FREE setup. Limited quantities.*

 

_*>> Order Now <<*_

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*RepriseSDED Special*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *Intel Xeon L5520 Quad Core CPU with hyperthreading (8 threads).*

» 2GB server-grade fully buffered registered memory.

» 120GB solid state drive (Crucial M500).

» *10TB premium Level3 bandwidth on a 100mbit port.*

» *IPMI included free of charge (remote reboot, console, OS reloads, etc)!*

» 2 usable IPs (additional IPs available).

 

*Only $35.95 per month with FREE setup. Very limited quantities.*

 

_*>> Order Now <<*_

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*RepriseTDED Special*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *Intel Xeon L5520 Quad Core CPU with hyperthreading (8 threads).*

» 8GB DDR3 server-grade registered memory.

» 1TB SATA hard drive.

» *10TB premium multi-homed bandwidth on a 100mbit port.*

» *IPMI included free of charge (remote reboot, console, OS reloads, etc)!*

» 4 usable IPs (additional IPs available).

 

*Only $44.95 per month with FREE setup.*

 

_*>> Order Now <<*_

 

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*RepriseSSDED Special*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *Intel Xeon L5520 Quad Core CPU with hyperthreading (8 threads).*

» 8GB DDR3 server-grade registered memory.

» 120GB solid state drive (Crucial M500 SSD).

» *10TB premium multi-homed bandwidth on a 100mbit port.*

» *IPMI included free of charge (remote reboot, console, OS reloads, etc)!*

» 6 usable IPs (additional IPs available).

 

*Only $49.95 per month with FREE setup.*

 

_*>> Order Now <<*_

 

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*RepriseLETDED001 Special*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *Dual Intel Xeon L5520 quad-core with hyperthreading (16 threads)*

» 8GB RAM (server-grade registered memory)

» 1TB SATA hard drive.

» IPMI included free of charge (remote reboot, console, OS reloads, etc)!

» *10TB bandwidth on a 100mbit port.*

» 6 usable IPs (additional IPs available).

» Premium multi-homed bandwidth.

 

*Only $49.95 per month with FREE setup. *

_*>> Order Now <<*_

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*Optional Add-Ons*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» *cPanel license*: +$29.95 per month

» *Extra IPs*: +$1.50 per IP per month

 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*SLAs and Guarantees*

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

» 99.99% network uptime

» 100% power uptime

» 100% cooling uptime

» Same day setup for orders submitted before 6PM Pacific Time, 7 days a week.

 

*Remember to use the promo code IWANTUNMETERED to receive the 50mbps unmetered bandwidth add-on for free.*

 

*Frequently Asked Questions:*

 

*Can I customize my system to include more disk space/memory/bandwidth?*

Yes! We can add more memory, secondary hard drives or increase your bandwidth allotment. Upgrade options are listed on our website or you may contact sales [at] reprisehosting.com for a custom quote.

 

*Do you price match?*

Yes! We do price match comparable servers offered by our competitors. Send us an e-mail at sales [at] reprisehosting.com to get a price match quote.

 

*Where is your datacenter?*

We have POPs in Las Vegas, NV and Seattle, WA. This cheap dedicated server special is located in Seattle at the Westin Building Exchange.

 

*Test IP?*

162.253.153.4


----------



## Dylan (Jun 11, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> We are pleased to offer a new round of cheap dedicated server specials *exclusively to WebHostingTalk members.*


----------



## BrianHarrison (Jun 12, 2014)

Haha! Well it *was* offered exclusively to WHT members until I made my first post in the offers section here at vpsBoard.

I'll make sure to edit my post next time  ^_^


----------



## nunim (Jun 12, 2014)

+1 for Reprise, I had a server with these gents and they were very helpful, although I think they got sick of me after making them restart my server so many times due to me messing with Proxmox 

 My only complaint was that IPMI is not on it's own port so if you break the networking config the IPMI is useless, which seemed kind of silly, their drive speeds were also below average however I believe I was using a laptop drive and it was still quite usable.

I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again in the future.  Tempting... really is!


----------



## BrianHarrison (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words nunim! I do remember your server  

 

You'd be happy to know that we now provision IPMI over the dedicated NIC. The server chassis on your previous machine unfortunately did not have a dedicated IPMI NIC -- it was forced to piggyback on the onboard NIC.


----------

